# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  "Thành phố sinh viên" Tomsk

## yeuhanoi

Những tòa nhà to lớn, cổ kính, những hàng cây xanh ngát rợp bóng chạy khắp, những vườn hoa rực rỡ khoe sắc đua hương… Đó là ấn tượng chung đầu tiên mà tôi có được khi đến thăm các trường đại học ở thành phố Tomsk.

_Trường ĐH Tổng hợp quốc gia Tomsk là trường ĐH tổng hợp đầu tiên
của cả vùng Viễn Đông, được thành lập năm 1878, chính thức hoạt
động vào năm 1888_

Thành phố Tomsk nằm cách thủ đô Matxcơva (CHLB Nga) hơn 3.600km về phía đông. Từ thủ đô đi tàu hỏa sẽ mất hơn hai ngày, nhưng nếu theo đường hàng không thì chỉ mất hơn 5 giờ bay, bạn đã có thể đến Tomsk, nơi được biết đến như “thành phố sinh viên”, “thành phố công nghiệp” của nước Nga.

Bạn đồng hành của tôi trong suốt thời gian ở trên tàu là một gia đình người Tomsk, trở về nhà sau kỳ nghỉ hè ngắn ở Matxcơva. Những người Nga chất phác, cởi mở đã kể cho tôi nghe nhiều điều lý thú về nơi tôi sẽ đến và quả quyết với tôi rằng sẽ thật sai lầm nếu đến Tomsk mà không thăm các trường đại học!

Không biết có phải vì cảm động bởi sự hướng dẫn nhiệt tình và chân thành của những người bạn mới quen, hay vì cũng là một sinh viên, háo hức, tò mò về những trường học mà ngay sau khi đặt chân đến mảnh đất này, nơi đầu tiên tôi đến chính là những trường đại học ở Tomsk.

Tháng 7 ở Nga thường là khoảng thời gian rực rỡ nhất của mùa hè. Năm nay thời tiết có phần thất thường, trời đã vào hạ nhưng lại có những ngày lạnh buốt, nắng đó rồi lại mưa. Dù vậy thiên nhiên ở Tomsk vẫn giữ được cho mình bộ cánh xinh đẹp, rực rỡ, tràn đầy sức sống.

Dạo quanh thành phố, dễ dàng thấy điểm chung của các trường đại học được xây dựng theo phong cách baroque Sibiri thế kỷ 18 và phong cách cổ điển. Trường Bách khoa Tomsk có đến 20 tòa nhà khác nhau (không kể tòa nhà chính), rải khắp trung tâm thành phố. Kiến trúc của các tòa nhà rất đa dạng, và chắc chắn là bạn sẽ có một ngày mệt nhoài để tham quan hết 20 tòa nhà này.

Tôi nghĩ thầm hẳn sẽ thật tuyệt nếu đem gom chừng ấy tòa nhà vào một chỗ, còn gì thích thú hơn khi được chiêm ngưỡng một quần thể kiến trúc độc đáo, đa dạng và hoành tráng như thế. Thú vị nhất là từ website của trường (Томский политехнический университет -) có thể quan sát trực tiếp những gì đang diễn ra ở trước cửa tòa nhà chính 24/7, mọi hình ảnh đều được ghi lại và truyền tải thông qua camera đặt trước tòa nhà.

_Tòa nhà chính ĐH Bách khoa Tomsk, được thành lập năm 1896, chính
thức hoạt động năm 1900
_

_Một góc tòa nhà khoa địa chất - dầu khí, thuộc Trường ĐH Bách khoa
Tomsk_

Hiện đại và cổ kính, sinh động và trang nghiêm, cũng thật dễ hiểu khi các trường đại học là điểm thu hút khách du lịch ở Tomsk. Đặc biệt, khuôn viên các trường đại học giống những công viên thu nhỏ với màu xanh đẹp đẽ của bãi cỏ mềm, của những hàng cây duyên dáng phủ bóng râm che mát những chiếc ghế ngồi xinh xắn.

Dù là kỳ nghỉ hè, ở đây vẫn luôn có những sinh viên chụp ảnh, ngồi trò chuyện, hoặc đơn giản chỉ là những người dân ngang qua dừng lại nghỉ chân hay khách du lịch như tôi, thong thả ngắm nhìn những kiến trúc đẹp xung quanh.

Thật dễ chịu khi ở đâu cũng gặp những vườn hoa được chăm sóc cẩn thận đang khoe sắc đua hương trong nắng. Nhìn những khóm hoa đỏ chót chói chang dưới nắng chưa hề quen tên, tôi ước ao một chùm phượng đỏ quê hương, sắc đỏ gọi hè, gọi nhớ nhung, gọi năm tháng học trò…

Trường sư phạm, trường y, trường kiến trúc… càng đến thăm nhiều trường, tôi càng bị cuốn hút, tôi mải mê ngắm nhìn, say sưa với nhịp sống chốn giảng đường. Mùa hè đến, rời xa những chiếc áo khoác lông dày sụ ngày đông, các sinh viên có dịp diện những trang phục gọn nhẹ và thoải mái hơn.

Nữ sinh duyên dáng, dịu dàng hơn trong màu váy rực rỡ gọi hè, làm xao xuyến cả một khoảng không gian. Sinh viên đến trường sinh hoạt ngoại khóa, chơi thể thao, làm báo, nghiên cứu… vì thế trường học dường như không bao giờ ngủ.


_Người dân nghi ngơi trong vườn hoa_


_Công viên bên bờ sông_

_Đài tưởng niệm vinh danh lao động và chiến đấu của người dân Tomsk
(1979)
_
Tomsk thu hút đông đảo sinh viên quốc tế đến từ hơn 40 quốc gia trên thế giới, theo học chủ yếu các ngành kỹ thuật, khoa học cơ bản và ứng dụng. Thành phố, trường học luôn dành sự quan tâm thích đáng đến quá trình học tập, sáng tạo của sinh viên đồng thời không ngừng nâng cao chất lượng đời sống sinh hoạt thường ngày ở các ký túc xá.

Hằng năm tại Trường Bách khoa Tomsk diễn ra hội thảo khoa học và sáng tạo toàn liên bang dành cho sinh viên, nghiên cứu sinh nước ngoài, quy tụ sự tham gia của 36 trường đại học trên toàn quốc. Đây là dịp sinh viên quốc tế được đề xuất, bảo vệ trước hội đồng những sáng tạo của mình, cũng là cơ hội tiếp xúc, giao lưu với những nền văn hóa khác nhau.

----------


## Mituot

Mình muốn được là sinh viên của những ngôi trường này quá
Ôi mong ước mãi chỉ là mong ước ^^

----------


## showluo

Toàn những ngôi trường danh giá cả
Được học trong môi trường tốt như thế bao sao toàn sản sinh ra nhân tài
Chả bù VN khuôn viên trường thì bé tí làm luôn bãi đỗ xe luôn nản

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Toàn những trường danh giá
Khuôn viên nhìn đẹp quá

----------

